# [risolto]Boot da Usb.. Installazione bloccata!!!

## Jerrino

Un grosso ciao a tutti, scrivo perchè ho un problema apparentemente "insormontabile". Prima però alcune premesse: attualmente mi considero un "power newbie", un niubbo ben informato e "ricettivo" ma sempre niubbo.. hehehe. Comunque, vengo da anni di utilizzo di Gnu/Linux ma sempre con distro Ubuntu o derivate. Siccome recentemente mi sono dotato di una macchina un po' più performante, ho deciso di fare il "grande salto" verso Gentoo per ritagliarmi un sistema adeguato alle potenzialità del mio hardware. Al momento però è solo un salto nel vuoto. 

Andiamo con ordine: ho configurato una macchina con i seguenti componenti:

M/B: Asus CrossHair  V Formula

CPU: AMD FX-8150 8 Core

RAM: 16 GB

VGA: nVidia 550 Ti 1GB Ram

HDD: Ibm 1 TB Sata

Tastiera logitech G19 <- Pongo l'attenzione su questa.

Dunque, ho scaricato sia il LiveDVD che la minimal, e con UnetBootin ho realizzato una chiavetta bootable. La inserisco e il sistema parte, fino al momento in cui devo scegliere la mappatura della tastiera. A quel punto i led della tastiera si spengono, non posso selezionare niente. Poco male, penso, cambierò dopo, ma a quel punto non trova più neanche la chiavetta USB e non prosegue nell'installazione, come se il sistema USB si "fermasse". Cosa sta succedendo?

Grazie per l'attenzione.

----------

## pingoo

Ciao, giusto come spunto e non per sminuire l'importanza del dvd di gentoo, ti segnalo che potresti installare gentoo anche da un altro sistema già installato (immagino che tu abbia ancora una partizione con ubuntu) o anche da altra live.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ciao Jerrino, BENVENUTO!

@Pingoo

credo che non lo possa fare perchè quello è hw nuovo, su un altro PC ha l'installazione.

Ti consiglierei, per quanto possa sembrar un po' antiquato, di fare l'installazione da DVD, così da evitare di impazzire per magari un problema di unetbootin et similia, anche perchè usando un media d'installazione "supportato" permette a te ed a chi ti aiuterà di sapere che la via che stai usando è già stata tentata da molti e quindi è più facile perchè conosciuta darti supporto.

facci sapere se fà così anche da DVD.

PS: giusto un'idea: hai verificato l'hash md5 del dvd che hai scaricato? È integro?

----------

## Jerrino

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ciao Jerrino, BENVENUTO!
> 
> @Pingoo
> 
> credo che non lo possa fare perchè quello è hw nuovo, su un altro PC ha l'installazione.
> ...

 

Si l'hash è integro, ho provato anche a riscaricare il live DVD e metterlo su un disco, ma il sottosistema USB proprio non va più. Infatti, a differenza dell'installazione da chiavetta, la procedura va avanti dopo la selezione della tastiera, arriva alla schermata di installazione grafica ma non funziona nè tastiera né mouse

----------

## Massimog

prova a fare il chroot da un live cd di una altra distro, tipo Ubuntu

----------

## Jerrino

Allora questa l'ho risolta, ho fatto il boot da SystemRescueCd e sono finalmente riuscito ad installare Gentoo. Il problema credo sia imputabile alla mancanza delle estensioni IOMMU per Amd nel kernel del DVD di gentoo (non posso purtroppo verificare), infatti, disabilitando queste estensioni da BIOS sono riuscito a riprodurre l'errore, e quindi ad andare avanti. Probabilmente l'accoppiamento del mio hardware con il kernel del LiveDVD non va bene.

----------

